# Bagpipe lung!



## KenOC

O ye kilted ones, beware! Bagpipe lung can be fatal.

http://www.bbc.com/news/health-37169451


----------



## Taggart

What have you got against the bagpipes? This is the second time you've posted something like this - http://www.talkclassical.com/21853-not-safe-lunch-3.html#post432061


----------



## Pugg

I do like bagpipe, I do have an L.P from the Royal Scots Dragoon Guards .


----------



## hpowders

Taggart said:


> What have you got against the bagpipes? This is the second time you've posted something like this - http://www.talkclassical.com/21853-not-safe-lunch-3.html#post432061


To hear a fine organ imitation of the pipes, listen to the prelude from Bach's St Anne Prelude and Fugue.


----------



## Ukko

Taggart said:


> What have you got against the bagpipes? This is the second time you've posted something like this - http://www.talkclassical.com/21853-not-safe-lunch-3.html#post432061


Yeah. Just because the article and the medics singled out the bagpipes... trombone lung would be more evocative.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Ukko said:


> Yeah. Just because the article and the medics singled out the bagpipes... trombone lung would be more evocative.


Cellist's Groin would be worse still. Just imagine the pain if those muscles went into chronic spasm mid-straddle... not to mention the psychological trauma of having to perform an embarrassing, crab-like exit from the stage. Those cellists deserve a medal, I tell ye!


----------



## hpowders

I used to have a blister just under my upper lip. Painful for a clarinet player.

Also have dental crowns upper front teeth. Always afraid they would loosen.

No worries now. My beautiful French Buffet is "up in the closet".


----------



## Haydn man

All bagpipe music sounds the same to me, I am sad to say
But as the Scots are not about to declare war on me then I can happily live in a bagpipe free environment.


----------



## Harmonie

My oboe teacher sent that to us by email. As if... I'm really good about swabbing my oboe. That's more about protecting _it_ and not me, though.

I joked around that switching from the bassoon to oboe might have saved my life, because I was terrible at swabbing the bassoon.


----------



## Pugg

Harmonie said:


> My oboe teacher sent that to us by email. As if... I'm really good about swabbing my oboe. That's more about protecting _it_ and not me, though.
> 
> I joked around that switching from the bassoon to oboe might have saved my life, because I was terrible at swabbing the bassoon.


A teacher with humour I can say.


----------



## KenOC

Taggart said:


> What have you got against the bagpipes? This is the second time you've posted something like this - http://www.talkclassical.com/21853-not-safe-lunch-3.html#post432061


Sir, I would never denigrate the glorious bagpipes! Others, however, might.

"I understand the inventor of the bagpipes was inspired when he saw a man carrying an indignant, asthmatic pig under his arm. Unfortunately, the man-made sound never equaled the purity of the sound achieved by the pig." -Alfred Hitchcock


----------



## chesapeake bay

I wonder if that was some remnant "old school" bagpiper using a leather bag and the foul animal based gluey stuff they used to heat and dump in the bag to seal the seams. Modern pipers use gortex bags which dry very quickly.


----------



## Taggart

chesapeake bay said:


> I wonder if that was some remnant "old school" bagpiper using a leather bag and the foul animal based gluey stuff they used to heat and dump in the bag to seal the seams. Modern pipers use gortex bags which dry very quickly.


Funnily enough, the reverse seems to be the case - because the modern stuff is so easy to use it doesn't get cleaned enough; the animal stuff needs a lot of maintenance so tends to be kept cleaner.


----------



## chesapeake bay

Taggart said:


> Funnily enough, the reverse seems to be the case - because the modern stuff is so easy to use it doesn't get cleaned enough; the animal stuff needs a lot of maintenance so tends to be kept cleaner.


Interesting, the old prevails over the new again,or, never underestimate those wily old Scots!


----------

